# Dark Souls 3 Choir sample library which one?



## goblin (Feb 3, 2017)

The choir in the (great) Dark Souls 3 OST is supposedly an existing choir sample library (everything is apparently sample based except the solo voice which is the composers voice). I'm having a hard time figuring out what library it is, if it even is a public commercial one. My best guess currently is Soundirons Olympus, but the sound seems slightly different. Anyone that has any idea and how it's done? I've gone through lots of choir libraries and listened to them (demos and youtube videos) carefully but nothing seems close to this, would like to avoid wasting money. But badly need a choir as good as this!

Here are some examples

3:30 here and onward

from 1:30 here(male choir), and the rest of it

3:50 here, but also entirety of it

3:10 here


----------



## goblin (Mar 4, 2017)

bump

still haven't it figured out. anybody that knows any other choir library that comes somewhat close?


----------



## synthetic (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't own it yet, but perhaps this one? 

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/WOTAN Male Choir.html


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 4, 2017)

I was going to say Strezov too.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2017)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I was going to say Strezov too.



Strezov.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree that it may well be a _Strezov_ choir. To me it sounds like it could be Wotan & Freyja.


----------



## Tekkera (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't mean to necro, but that's requiem


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 9, 2018)

So glad to hear someone talking about one of the Soulsborne soundtracks. I love the games and love the ost's.

Just curious where did you confirm that the ost was not recorded live?


----------



## Tekkera (Apr 9, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> So glad to hear someone talking about one of the Soulsborne soundtracks. I love the games and love the ost's.
> 
> Just curious where did you confirm that the ost was not recorded live?


My ears. It's unmistakable they used Hollywood Orchestra/Symphonic Orchestra/Symphonic Choirs/LASS/Requiem in a lot of the stuff. The soloist performances are real though.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 9, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> So glad to hear someone talking about one of the Soulsborne soundtracks. I love the games and love the ost's.
> 
> Just curious where did you confirm that the ost was not recorded live?


Bloodborne was recorded with a real orchestra which is one of the reasons it's superior


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 9, 2018)

Im definitely guessing Strezov. I own Storm Choir II and the sound is unmistakable. I dont think its Wotan and Freyja just by considering Dark Souls 3 was released early 2016 and Wotan came out late 2015 and Freya late 2016, I think its probably Storm Choir II.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 9, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Bloodborne was recorded with a real orchestra which is one of the reasons it's superior



I know bloodborne was recorded live I meant about Ds3 using samples.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 9, 2018)

Tekkera said:


> My ears. It's unmistakable they used Hollywood Orchestra/Symphonic Orchestra/Symphonic Choirs/LASS/Requiem in a lot of the stuff. The soloist performances are real though.



I wonder if the string line at 1:02 is samples or live, I absolutely love it!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 9, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> I wonder if the string line at 1:02 is samples or live, I absolutely love it!



Probably layered live recording. He did that a lot in Eternal Sonata


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 10, 2018)

goblin said:


> The choir in the (great) Dark Souls 3 OST is supposedly an existing choir sample library (everything is apparently sample based except the solo voice which is the composers voice). I'm having a hard time figuring out what library it is, if it even is a public commercial one. My best guess currently is Soundirons Olympus, but the sound seems slightly different. Anyone that has any idea and how it's done? I've gone through lots of choir libraries and listened to them (demos and youtube videos) carefully but nothing seems close to this, would like to avoid wasting money. But badly need a choir as good as this!
> 
> Here are some examples
> 
> ...




There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is Requiem (either Requiem Lite by soundiron or Requiem Pro by 8dio). I'm not sure why you are so impressed. I have heard much better choir samples the last years, especially Performance samples Oceania for male choir, which you seem to be after. 
Example: https://picosong.com/weA9T/


----------



## Tekkera (Apr 10, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is Requiem (either Requiem Lite by soundiron or Requiem Pro by 8dio). I'm not sure why you are so impressed. I have heard much better choir samples the last years, especially Performance samples Oceania for male choir, which you seem to be after.
> Example: https://picosong.com/weA9T/


It is Requiem, I compared it side-by-side. I don't know why everyone isn't getting the memo. The other choirs mentioned don't even have some of the syllables being used. I didn't save the project though. I can redo it if needed, because apparently the sound of Requiem isn't distinct enough.

It is also Symphonic Choirs, some of the tracks use Symphonic Choirs.

From what I've heard around, the violin soloist and some of the solo vocalist work is Yuka Kitamura herself. Citation needed though, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 10, 2018)

Tekkera said:


> It is Requiem, I compared it side-by-side. I don't know why everyone isn't getting the memo. The other choirs mentioned don't even have some of the syllables being used. I didn't save the project though. I can redo it if needed, because apparently the sound of Requiem isn't distinct enough.
> 
> It is also Symphonic Choirs, some of the tracks use Symphonic Choirs.
> 
> From what I've heard around, the violin soloist and some of the solo vocalist work is Yuka Kitamura herself. Citation needed though, but it wouldn't surprise me.



Could you upload a side by side file of the comparison? I am curious to hear it!


----------



## Tekkera (Apr 10, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Could you upload a side by side file of the comparison? I am curious to hear it!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 10, 2018)

Tekkera said:


>




Wow! Thank you very much.

Someone else on this site recreated the theme from dark souls one called “Firelink shrine”. His mock up was practically indistinguishable from the original. Cool to know what libraries these composers are using.


----------



## Tekkera (Apr 10, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Someone else on this site recreated the theme from dark souls one called “Firelink shrine”. His mock up was practically indistinguishable from the original. Cool to know what libraries these composers are using.


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Wow! Thank you very much.
> 
> Someone else on this site recreated the theme from dark souls one called “Firelink shrine”. His mock up was practically indistinguishable from the original. Cool to know what libraries these composers are using.


a link please?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 10, 2018)

Tekkera said:


>



Hahaha I just looked the link up and it was you!!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 10, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> a link please?



https://vi-control.net/community/th...you-reach-for-to-get-this-string-sound.68461/


----------

